# Carta isoceráunica



## José Costa (6 Jul 2018 às 14:43)

Boas,

Necessitava de informação sobre indíces ceráunicos no nosso país, para efeitos de cruzamento de dados com alguns danos que a trovoada tem causado na região onde estou a trabalhar.

Atráves do site do ipma é possivel observar as DEA's nas ultimas 24h, e apos contacto para requisição do histórico dessa mesma carta pediram me dados para faturação...

Eu sei que a carta é feita pelo instituto, mas ninguem sabe onde poderei obter informação sobre os índices? Depois de uma breve pesquisa no google não consegui encontrar nada relativo a isso... só encontrei mesmo um post aqui neste fórum e é por isso que estou a escrever, de resto era tudo para o Brasil.

Obrigado e cumprimentos


----------

